# updates on shane



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How would one contact the veterinary clinic directly? I would encourage anyone who is considering donating to only do it directly to the clinic.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> How would one contact the veterinary clinic directly? I would encourage anyone who is considering donating to only do it directly to the clinic.


what kind of post is this.....
we are the ones struggling financially...we need support for the treatments.
your post angers me, ot only did you not say gl to shane....but you are telling people to donate to the clinic as opposed to us.
the clinic got 3k in surgery money(might cost over 2600 cost he removed more lumps) why would they need more money? we are going broke trying to save our dog. im not asking anyone to donate to us, just saying if you;d like to donate there is the vid. 
every donation counts.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> what kind of post is this.....
> we are the ones struggling financially...we need support for the treatments.


It is a common sense post. If someone needs help paying for treatment, making a donation directly to the provider assures that it is going for exactly that. Nothing personal, just sound practice.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> It is a common sense post. If someone needs help paying for treatment, making a donation directly to the provider assures that it is going for exactly that. Nothing personal, just sound practice.


we already paid for the treatment.....
making a donation to the hospital goes to their pockets.
there is nothing fishy about sending a donation to a paypal
and i take insult that you think im trying to make money off of others.

stop turning this thrad into a negative direction...ive had enough drama to deal with.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> we already paid for the treatment.....
> making a donation to the hospital goes to their pockets.
> there is nothing fishy about sending a donation to a paypal
> and i take insult that you think im trying to make money off of others.
> ...


 
It's not about Paypal being "fishy", nor a suggestion that you might be "trying to make money off of others". There have been several situations here where members have helped dogs in need. Making payments directly to the provider is the norm, and the only real way to assure that this is what someone's charitable donation is being used for. Given that this is an internet situation, and there are plenty of reasons for people to be skeptical, it is simply smart. I've made donations in the past to help, and sent directly to a vet. I'm sorry that you are insulted. But it is just smart. I'd have to believe that even your Dad would agree.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

<3 good luck to Shane. I hope his paw heals well. 

I can't send money but Linc and I send love hugs kisses and good luck xoxooxox

Heal well pretty boy


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> It's not about Paypal being "fishy", nor a suggestion that you might be "trying to make money off of others". There have been several situations here where members have helped dogs in need. Making payments directly to the provider is the norm, and the only real way to assure that this is what someone's charitable donation is being used for. Given that this is an internet situation, and there are plenty of reasons for people to be skeptical, it is simply smart. I've made donations in the past to help, and sent directly to a vet. I'm sorry that you are insulted. But it is just smart. I'd have to believe that even your Dad would agree.


no he wouldnt agree
the hospital does not pass dnations onto the patients i even called to ask after reading this. they dont take money off the bill or any of that sort they take the money and use it for clinical trials and put the donation in my name...a gift from you in my name.

you've pretty much ****ed my day up, and turned a thread where i was looking or support and info on shanes post surgery condition from people who have been through surgery and turned it all about the last sentence of my post asking people for a small donation.

you've also insulted my intelligence saying ''even your dad would agree'' i am an adult.

and you've also dissuaded anyone who potentially might have been able to help out, to actually send a small contribution.

i wouldnt be surprised if you thumbed my vids down


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Buddy... you have to calm down. Pointgold made a perfectly reasonable suggestion. You are here asking us for money. She has every right to wonder if it might be helpful to donate to the clinic directly.

You seem to have a lot of anger. I can understand that - your dog is sick. But it seems that your original post is actually some good news from the vet. They removed seven tumours - that's good! And they say the paw will heal. Why do you not take them at their word?

Yes, it cost a lot of money. Shane is a member of your family. Instead of being angry and negative, think of him and his needs. He needs your love and care to get well.

And yes, I send him best wishes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> no he wouldnt agree
> the hospital does not pass dnations onto the patients i even called to ask after reading this. they dont take money off the bill or any of that sort they take the money and use it for clinical trials and put the donation in my name...a gift from you in my name.
> 
> you've pretty much ****ed my day up, and turned a thread where i was looking or support and info on shanes post surgery condition from people who have been through surgery and turned it all about the last sentence of my post asking people for a small donation.
> ...


You are misunderstanding, totally. Most often, when donations are needed to help with treatment, they are made to the provider and put on an outstanding _balance. _You have already paid the bill, which is clearly a different circumstance.
The video of you and Shane that I saw was of a teenaged boy. I also thought recently that you said you were still in school, and your way with words would seem to support this. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding, and in no way was it meant as an insult. I was not trying to dissuade anyone from helping the dog, and I hope that he recovers completely.

*And no, I did not "thumbs down your vid". Not given your profanity laden comments about whoever did - I wouldn't want to provide yet another opportunity for the f-bomb to be lobbed...:no:


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope your Shane is doing better soon. We can certainly understand what an emotional time this is for you. Pointgold's suggestions have helped me TREMENDOUSLY since I first started posting here! I really don't read any disrespect to you or your dog, only concern from a veteran member of this forum. Please keep us posted, and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

People can make donations to the clinic where I work... it just goes as a credit in your name. My husband in another practice repaired a cruciate tear on a dog where the client had limited funds... the clinic gave the woman a break. In turn she raised money for the surgery thru the internet. Turns out, she raised above and beyond what the surgery cost(especially since she got a "deal.") Needless to say, some of the techs who aren't paid all that much, who are struggling to pay for kids' colleges, were less than impressed.

I'm sure a credit could be put in your name to the clinic if follow up needs to happen. His wounds should heal even if they can't be closed completely, they just heal by second intention healing instead of first intention healing. Good luck to Shane and keep us posted.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> we already paid for the treatment.....
> making a donation to the hospital goes to their pockets.
> there is nothing fishy about sending a donation to a paypal
> and i take insult that you think im trying to make money off of others.
> ...


I think with all of your heartache you have misinterpreted the post about paying directly to the hospital. If someone were to donate directly to the hospital, it would be noted that it go towards *your* account balance, not just a general donation. Everyone here would like to help you in any way that they can, please don't see these comments as negatives.

I don't think any of us realized that you have already fully paid for the surgery. However seeing as how you have already paid the entire balance, i'm assuming by credit card, the only sensible way to donate would be through Paypal (as you suggested). Or, and I don't know of this sounds safe... but to write out a check directly to your credit provider and noting your account number. But like I said I don't know which would be better. 

I'm just trying to help and clear this up a bit

I hope Shane is on his way to a 100% recovery. I'm sure seeing the actual surgery wounds is not very easy, but with his pain meds and rest, he should bounce back as soon as he can.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> what kind of post is this.....
> we are the ones struggling financially...we need support for the treatments.
> your post angers me, ot only did you not say gl to shane....but you are telling people to donate to the clinic as opposed to us.
> the clinic got 3k in surgery money(might cost over 2600 cost he removed more lumps) why would they need more money? we are going broke trying to save our dog. im not asking anyone to donate to us, just saying if you;d like to donate there is the vid.
> every donation counts.


There is no reason to be offended at this, it is only common sense if people want to help pay for Shane's surgery they should be able to pay directly to the vet for his bill.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> no he wouldnt agree
> the hospital does not pass dnations onto the patients i even called to ask after reading this. they dont take money off the bill or any of that sort they take the money and use it for clinical trials and put the donation in my name...a gift from you in my name.
> 
> you've pretty much ****ed my day up, and turned a thread where i was looking or support and info on shanes post surgery condition from people who have been through surgery and turned it all about the last sentence of my post asking people for a small donation.
> ...


If you had explained the clinic would not apply money donated to Shane's bill then we would have understood. How could we have known that without you saying it?

Shane's surgical sites will heal. I'm sure you didn't expect he would bounce out of the hospital totally normal. He may be sore with several incisions, but the body heals well and in a few weeks he will be much better. It is totally normal for them to be sore right after surgery, it will get better over time. The partially open inicision will heal from the inside out, it will be important to keep it clean and the vet will probalby have you keep it wrapped in bandages.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

If nothing else this thread is a reminder of how much we all love our doggies and will do almost anything to help them thrive and live long. However, in this age of internet scams, people claiming to have cancer just to receive donations, and phony charities it only makes sense that we all remain vigilant against being ripped off. The original poster is most likely an honest person experiencing a great deal of stress and anxiety, and as such we all feel their woes. However, no one, on this or any other forum, should eschew common sense for any single emotional appeal that makes them wary or uncomfortable. I admit to being taken aback when I noticed that the original poster had only 160 postings before making the ask for donations. That doesn't mean they are scammers, but it certainly makes me more cautious in my consideration.

Through this forum and many other venues I have contributed a great deal of money to help goldens in need. That will never change. But I will always need to feel assured that my money is going toward the stated purpose and actually helping a doggie in need. In these bad economic times we all have a right to feel comfortable with our charitable spending.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> You are misunderstanding, totally. Most often, when donations are needed to help with treatment, they are made to the provider and put on an outstanding _balance. _You have already paid the bill, which is clearly a different circumstance.
> The video of you and Shane that I saw was of a teenaged boy. I also thought recently that you said you were still in school, and your way with words would seem to support this. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding, and in no way was it meant as an insult. I was not trying to dissuade anyone from helping the dog, and I hope that he recovers completely.
> 
> *And no, I did not "thumbs down your vid". Not given your profanity laden comments about whoever did - I wouldn't want to provide yet another opportunity for the f-bomb to be lobbed...:no:


im 21...idk how old you think i look


anyway to everyone else...we picked shane up and he is in bad condition...the surgeon told us he wouldnt let shane come home, if he didnt believe he was able...but shane looks terrible.

shaved all over with so many incisions. and his right leg i bandaged.
he can not ut any weight on the right leg eve...im scared he wont walk again
also if you are going to insult my intelligence, and my internet speak...then let me say, it is very immature for you to jump to conclusions. posting a post urging people to donate to the vet other than me before you know
1- the vet's policy
2-if i paid the bill already


anyway to everyone else i can use some support right now im sad at how shane's condition seems.
thanks to everyone wh ohas posted. ihavent read the other posts yet..but i will.
i plan to make a vid about how shane looks now, so i can see the improvements in a few weeks...make a vid for anyone thinking of surgery


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Of course anywhere they had to take a tumor had to be shaved. The hair will grow back. His foot is undoubtedly very sore. Think if you had surgery on your foot, you probably would not want to put weight on it either. I know my son certainly didn't when he had an ingrown toenail operated on, and that's very minor. Give him time and he will heal. Provide him a comfy place to rest and have quiet time and give him love and encouragement.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Be strong and be positive. Doggies always look really bad to us after major surgeries, shaving of hair, anesthesia and all. He will bounce back so fast that you'll be amazed. As he heals and feels better, his energy will return and things should start looking up. Give him a big kiss for me.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad Shane is home, my brother's golden had a couple of tumors removed, we kidded around she looked like frankendog for a little while there, but she's bounced back and doing great now.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> im 21...idk how old you think i look
> 
> 
> anyway to everyone else...we picked shane up and he is in bad condition...the surgeon told us he wouldnt let shane come home, if he didnt believe he was able...but shane looks terrible.
> ...


Good luck, on a whole lot of levels. I hope your dog is okay.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Shane's paw will heal, it just takes time. When it doesnt hurt anymore, he'll start putting weight on it. It's as stressful a time for him as it is for you. Just let him rest and move about like he wants to/is able to. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope Shane is doing well also, and yes don't worry about the foot for now. If it has healed a lot and he's still not wanting to put weight on it then I would be concerned, but even after my cat had an IV line in his leg for a few days he wouldn't use it for a bit because of the sore it made. 

Just as a really honest friendly suggestion, you might want to fix the spelling mistakes and grammar errors in the video. Strangers who don't know you are going to feel uncomfortable donating to something that comes across as unprofessional and possibly a scam.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a suggestion - most people who do videos looking for donations have music, a slideshow or video of their pet and what it means to them, then a small slide on how to donate. By making it an instruction video, you kinda drive people away, especially those who don't know you or Shane..

Good luck! Hope he feels better soon..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Summer's Mom said:


> Just a suggestion - most people who do videos looking for donations have music, a slideshow or video of their pet and what it means to them, then a small slide on how to donate. By making it an instruction video, you kinda drive people away, especially those who don't know you or Shane..
> 
> Good luck! Hope he feels better soon..


 
Good suggestions. In the comment area after the video, making it about the poor dog and not your body building might help. Might also consider deleting the posts with the foul language, calling people who might have given the video (with the errors mentioned) a thumbs down horrific names. No one wants to be intimidated into charity.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

ggdenny said:


> If nothing else this thread is a reminder of how much we all love our doggies and will do almost anything to help them thrive and live long. However, in this age of internet scams, people claiming to have cancer just to receive donations, and phony charities it only makes sense that we all remain vigilant against being ripped off. The original poster is most likely an honest person experiencing a great deal of stress and anxiety, and as such we all feel their woes. However, no one, on this or any other forum, should eschew common sense for any single emotional appeal that makes them wary or uncomfortable. I admit to being taken aback when I noticed that the original poster had only 160 postings before making the ask for donations. That doesn't mean they are scammers, but it certainly makes me more cautious in my consideration.
> 
> Through this forum and many other venues I have contributed a great deal of money to help goldens in need. That will never change. But I will always need to feel assured that my money is going toward the stated purpose and actually helping a doggie in need. In these bad economic times we all have a right to feel comfortable with our charitable spending.


i plan on making a vid showing shane...i might have come off aggressive,but i honestly read her post as asking to give the clinic money..which kind of angers me, seeing as the 3k surgery is making his brother(me), anf his dad financially upset....they are loaded with money...

but yeah anyone who wants to help out, i do appreciate it, and i will post a vid of him.
the point of this thread wasnt to ask for donations but to just throw it in as an option for anyone who read the update.

i know everyone is cocnerned for shane, and i wanted to let you guys know everything...and i figured id throw the vid i made for my youtube fans.

also i never made any f bomb comments about people who thumbed my vid down point. my friends said it was disgusting that people would.

and yeah i ''only'' have 160 posts. but i dont think thats too little. i've been a member here for a while. and have vids. i think im credible. i have also posted 2 avatars in my time here.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Summer's Mom said:


> Just a suggestion - most people who do videos looking for donations have music, a slideshow or video of their pet and what it means to them, then a small slide on how to donate. By making it an instruction video, you kinda drive people away, especially those who don't know you or Shane..
> 
> Good luck! Hope he feels better soon..





Pointgold said:


> Good suggestions. In the comment area after the video, making it about the poor dog and not your body building might help. Might also consider deleting the posts with the foul language, calling people who might have given the video (with the errors mentioned) a thumbs down horrific names. No one wants to be intimidated into charity.


this was a vid for people who told me they wanted to donate. i posted a vid a week earlier explaining the situation and why i was looking for doantions. and people didnt know how to donate so i made the vid instructing.

also i only talked to the guy about weightlifting, because he';s a good friend who gave a generous contribution, and iwanted to show him i wasnt using him for a donation...and i actually cared about his life.

also vulgarity exists in the world. i think its horrible people thumb it down
i know it;s not due to anything i did though, there are haters all the time on youtube no matter how well liked you are.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> this was a vid for people who told me they wanted to donate. i posted a vid a week earlier explaining the situation and why i was looking for doantions. and people didnt know how to donate so i made the vid instructing.
> 
> also i only talked to the guy about weightlifting, because he';s a good friend who gave a generous contribution, and iwanted to show him i wasnt using him for a donation...and i actually cared about his life.
> 
> ...


Doesn't help you sell your cause. Just sayin'...


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, while you are entitled to think PG was offending you, if you have read other threads where people asked for donations on this site, it is almost always made directly to the vet clinic. Like many others have said before, it either goes to paying the bill, or if you have already paid, it can go to a credit account for follow-up. I'm sure if you asked specifically about that, the vet clinic probably has a system. Or perhaps you can tell us the name of the clinic?

They definitely won't give the cash to you. And its nothing to do with your credibility, there are just norms about how things work.. I'm thinking it would be rather difficult to get anyone to donate directly via paypal other than your own friends who already know you.. Sorry, just saying what I think. It would be wonderful if people do give!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude.... for real. 

Everyone Else: really? can't we just stop all of this ?


Shane, Get better, sweet baby.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i plan on making a vid showing shane...i might have come off aggressive,but i honestly read her post as asking to give the clinic money..which kind of angers me, seeing as the 3k surgery is making his brother(me), anf his dad financially upset....they are loaded with money...
> 
> but yeah anyone who wants to help out, i do appreciate it, and i will post a vid of him.
> the point of this thread wasnt to ask for donations but to just throw it in as an option for anyone who read the update.
> ...


And I still stand by that - the giving to the clinic. I'd say the same thing no matter WHO it was. It's the only way I would do it, and would encourage others to do it that way, as well. I HAVE donated to the veterinary care of dogs belonging to GRF members, who have been members far longer than you, and who I felt that I "knew". I asked for clinic info and made the payment to that clinic, on their account. They didn't take it personally, and either should you. I think it would have been irresponsible for me to do it any other way. Seriously, if I just came on here and asked for money, why on earth would people who don't know me just send money to me - via Paypal or any other way?
Just out of curiousity, does your father know that you are soliciting donations for Shane?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending healing wishes to your dog. My golden had a similar surgery and did quite well. Wishing the same for your pup.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

if you don;t want to donate dont. stop making the thread all about that. so now that you confirm you were asking for money tyo be donated to the CLINIC AND NOt MY BILL..I STAND BY WHAT I SAID


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Sending healing wishes to your dog. My golden had a similar surgery and did quite well. Wishing the same for your pup.


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Summer's Mom said:


> Well, while you are entitled to think PG was offending you, if you have read other threads where people asked for donations on this site, it is almost always made directly to the vet clinic. Like many others have said before, it either goes to paying the bill, or if you have already paid, it can go to a credit account for follow-up. I'm sure if you asked specifically about that, the vet clinic probably has a system. Or perhaps you can tell us the name of the clinic?
> 
> They definitely won't give the cash to you. And its nothing to do with your credibility, there are just norms about how things work.. I'm thinking it would be rather difficult to get anyone to donate directly via paypal other than your own friends who already know you.. Sorry, just saying what I think. It would be wonderful if people do give!


it's redbank veterinary clinic. dont think they have that system though


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> if you don;t want to donate dont. stop making the thread all about that. so now that you confirm you were asking for money tyo be donated to the CLINIC AND NOt MY BILL..I STAND BY WHAT I SAID


That's nice.
I'll make a donation to the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke Fund in Shane's name. It's the least I can do. It helps a lot of dogs.
Zeke Fund

I _sincerely_ hope your dog recovers well and completely, and that you don't have to incur further veterinary expenses.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> That's nice.
> I'll make a donation to the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke Fund in Shane's name. It's the least I can do. It helps a lot of dogs.
> Zeke Fund
> 
> I _sincerely_ hope your dog recovers well and completely, and that you don't have to incur further veterinary expenses.


i dont know if you are trying to make me feel bad ..by saying you will donate elsewhere..when we are being financially whipped by the treatments...but that's fine.....
do as you choose..your money


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i dont know if you are trying to make me feel bad ..by saying you will donate elsewhere..when we are being financially whipped by the treatments...but that's fine.....
> do as you choose..your money


Not at all. Cancer is a terrible thing to deal with. I try to help where I can. It's not personal, as I said, and you shouldn't take it that way.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Not at all. Cancer is a terrible thing to deal with. I try to help where I can. It's not personal, as I said, and you shouldn't take it that way.


i am quite offended...we can use the money just as much as them..and donating in our name is kind of a slap in the face....especially since you spent the thread asking for the clinic which i posted.

however, i did exchange harsh words with you, so i dont blame you for your decisio


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i am quite offended...we can use the money just as much as them..and donating in our name is kind of a slap in the face....especially since you spent the thread asking for the clinic which i posted.
> 
> however, i did exchange harsh words with you, so i dont blame you for your decisio


 
I'm sorry that you feel that way. I asked, in good faith,at the very start of this thread, many hours ago, about how to donate to the clinic to help defray your costs. You made me out to be a terrible person for doing so. Since I care deeply about the dogs, and about helping to fight cancer, I'm going to make a donation to the GRF Zeke Cancer Fund, in your dog's name, to honor him and help others at the same time. If that offends you then there is surely nothing that I can do.

Good luck to you and Shane.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i am quite offended...we can use the money just as much as them..and donating in our name is kind of a slap in the face....especially since you spent the thread asking for the clinic which i posted.
> 
> however, i did exchange harsh words with you, so i dont blame you for your decisio


I think you missed the purpose of Pointgold's first post. The intention was to send payments to the vet's office _specifically to make payments to your account, and *only* to your account,_ to help pay for Shane's surgery. None of us would want to send money to the clinic for some general fund that would not benefit Shane.

The members of this board have done it that way several times before, made payments to the vet's office, to an individual's account specifically for a particular dog's treatment. I am sure if someone walked into the office and said they wanted to make a payment on your account that is where it would be applied, the clinic would not be able to apply it anywhere else.

I don't understand why you are offended at offers of donations.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread makes me sad on so many levels. As an associate veterinarian of almost 25 years DO not assume to imagine how much money someone makes from surgery on your dog. As a woman veterinarian, I still make significantly less than my husband who oh by the way had debts that I did not have from vet school. And we are in different practices.

My take was that you were concerned if your dog required more surgery. My brain did not understand that you were looking to finance the bills you had already paid. If that is the case, you should state it as such. And then be prepared to show proof that it has happened etc. My experience is that people raise money ahead of time.... From an outsider looking in, it looks like you want people on this forum to reimburse you for bills you have already paid. It seems a bit odd.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I think you missed the purpose of Pointgold's first post. The intention was to send payments to the vet's office _specifically to make payments to your account, and *only* to your account,_ to help pay for Shane's surgery. None of us would want to send money to the clinic for some general fund that would not benefit Shane.
> 
> The members of this board have done it that way several times before, made payments to the vet's office, to an individual's account specifically for a particular dog's treatment. I am sure if someone walked into the office and said they wanted to make a payment on your account that is where it would be applied, the clinic would not be able to apply it anywhere else.
> 
> I don't understand why you are offended at offers of donations.


she saod she wanted to donate to some foundation for other dogs with cancer. i mean im all for helping them, but our dog needs help. she said she doesnt want to donate to our clinic after our argument.
but i did include the vet clinic for those who do wanna


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Zeke Fund (Zeke Fund) PG was talking about is a cancer research organization to help all dogs. It is a kindness that she, or anyone, would donate in Shane's name to help ALL our goldens.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Young man, listen up. When people ask for donations for their dog's medical issues, it usually means that they CANNOT come up with the funds and no vet will perform the needed procedures unless the client has the money. Clearly, you and your father had the money, even if it's on a credit card. Why in heavens name should anyone help you to pay yourselves back money you have spent on YOUR dog? Do you not understand that responsible pet ownership implies veterinary bills? Many of us have spent thousands of dollars on OUR dogs, even when we could ill afford it, because that's what you do for family members. My advice, and I truly hope you heed it, is to get a grip, grow up, learn how to spell and speak so people will take you seriously, stop swearing at people who are only trying to help you, and get off your "poor me, people are offending me" soapbox. And I do hope your dog recovers and lives a long, happy life!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> she saod she wanted to donate to some foundation for other dogs with cancer. i mean im all for helping them, but our dog needs help. she said she doesnt want to donate to our clinic after our argument.
> but i did include the vet clinic for those who do wanna


You really are not getting it...
Your dog _has_ been helped. Now, _you_ want help. I understand that, but it really is not how things are done. You didn't want to provide the info to help in a manner that is acceptable. So I chose to do what I could, for dogs with cancer, in another way. 
If it matters to you, you can pm me your name and address so that I can send the Foundation notification to you, they are really nice.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> *she saod she wanted to donate to some foundation for other dogs with cancer.* i mean im all for helping them, but our dog needs help. she said she doesnt want to donate to our clinic after our argument.
> but i did include the vet clinic for those who do wanna


Oh no, she did NOT. Go back and read her very first post again. She specifically asked you for your clinic's name, so that she could donate towards Shane's surgery.

Get off your pity horse, kid. No one here owes you anything. You have been angry and abusive towards several members. And YET - and YET - you have received continued support and good wishes for your dog from all of us. 

Get your priorities straight. Go take care of your poor dog. He is sick and needs care to help recover. He needs gentle help and love. Not someone thinking he looks awful or is a goner. He had surgery - the vet said it was successful - and that his paw would heal.

I hope beyond all hope that he does. But he needs love and care to get there.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to Shane. I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> she saod she wanted to donate to some foundation for other dogs with cancer. i mean im all for helping them, but our dog needs help. she said she doesnt want to donate to our clinic after our argument.
> but i did include the vet clinic for those who do wanna


well i dont know what to do... i think we might put him down. he is suffering. he hasnt went to the bathroom all day..and they said he didnt go much when he stayed at the hospital last night. he jsut tried to take him out but he can;t even walk =\ my dog cant even walk. the slings we paid for are useless, since his bad leg is the front one, its hard to position the sling right.

i just don't see him being able to walk again...especially with the bandage twisting his foot this is ********


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Sending healing thoughts to Shane. I hope he bounces back quickly.


thanks C. greatly appreciated.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Best wishes to Shane. I sincerely hope you can stop being so negative so that it does not impact Shane's recovery. You need to learn a little humility and a lot of manners. The way you're behaving here is appalling, especially considering the fact that you are soliciting donations for a surgery you already paid in full.

Give Shane hugs, kisses, and above all, positive energy. He needs it for his recovery!


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> Young man, listen up. When people ask for donations for their dog's medical issues, it usually means that they CANNOT come up with the funds and no vet will perform the needed procedures unless the client has the money. Clearly, you and your father had the money, even if it's on a credit card. Why in heavens name should anyone help you to pay yourselves back money you have spent on YOUR dog? Do you not understand that responsible pet ownership implies veterinary bills? Many of us have spent thousands of dollars on OUR dogs, even when we could ill afford it, because that's what you do for family members. My advice, and I truly hope you heed it, is to get a grip, grow up, learn how to spell and speak so people will take you seriously, stop swearing at people who are only trying to help you, and get off your "poor me, people are offending me" soapbox. And I do hope your dog recovers and lives a long, happy life!


no we really can not afford it, and took loans from people to pay for it. the reason we did not try to raise money first, is because with cancer you do not have tme to do that...he needed the surgery asap. we could not afford this surgery, but he needed it.

apparently you all don;t want to help out..so that's fine..i didnt even ask anyone too...nor was that the purpose of this thread. the purpose was to give the many people like karen, rainheart, c's mom, an update on shane, and to encourage anyone who was following his story to help out if they had decided they had wanted to.

noone does, and that is ok

but you all should stop turning this thread into a thread that is about the money..when that was last in my op for a reason


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

You're talking about putting him down one day after surgery? That's so sad to read. I just went through an episode with a cat where I had to force feed him fluids every 2 hours for a week, and give him 5 meds twice a day, and monitor his progress, and give him IV fluids in his back daily. He didn't walk, move, eat, or drink for days on his own. I had to put him in his cat litter and lift him back out. 

It saddens me that you are willing to give up on Shane so easily, maybe you can find a family that is willing to take on his care.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Best wishes to Shane. I sincerely hope you can stop being so negative so that it does not impact Shane's recovery. You need to learn a little humility and a lot of manners. The way you're behaving here is appalling, especially considering the fact that you are soliciting donations for a surgery you already paid in full.
> 
> Give Shane hugs, kisses, and above all, positive energy. He needs it for his recovery!





Rctriplefresh5! said:


> well i dont know what to do... i think we might put him down. he is suffering. he hasnt went to the bathroom all day..and they said he didnt go much when he stayed at the hospital last night. he jsut tried to take him out but he can;t even walk =\ my dog cant even walk. the slings we paid for are useless, since his bad leg is the front one, its hard to position the sling right.
> 
> i just don't see him being able to walk again...especially with the bandage twisting his foot this is ********


thanks, i appreciate the kind wishes towards shane..hopefully he pees in the house...and hopefully his housetraining is not ruined


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> You're talking about putting him down one day after surgery? That's so sad to read. I just went through an episode with a cat where I had to force feed him fluids every 2 hours for a week, and give him 5 meds twice a day, and monitor his progress, and give him IV fluids in his back daily. He didn't walk, move, eat, or drink for days on his own. I had to put him in his cat litter and lift him back out.
> 
> It saddens me that you are willing to give up on Shane so easily, maybe you can find a family that is willing to take on his care.


he is my first dog. we are very close. i just am so sad, i am pretty much talking out of my ass...i would never put him down, but i just dont know if he will recover...i jsut love him so much


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a great chance his foot will recover and hurt less so he will be able to walk.. You are a strong man, maybe you could carry him to a potty spot so he can go? I'm not big, but I carry Summer up and down stairs all the time because she can't climb due to her hip condition.. 

I believe if you think positive and feel positive around him he will feel better. He can sense that you are upset and that will not make his days happy! =(

Love on him more!


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

can I make a suggestion -- ask for this thread to be deleted or closed and start a new thread and just concentrate on updates on Shane.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Best wishes to Shane. I sincerely hope you can stop being so negative so that it does not impact Shane's recovery. You need to learn a little humility and a lot of manners. The way you're behaving here is appalling, especially considering the fact that you are soliciting donations for a surgery you already paid in full.
> 
> Give Shane hugs, kisses, and above all, positive energy. He needs it for his recovery!


Agreed!

Please don't talk about having to put him down. He just got out of a very serious surgery. He is very sore ... be gentle with him. Give him time to heal.

Sit and stroke him a little, or just lie beside him and touch him. Let him know he is loved. It's amazing how comforting it is for them for us to be near.

He will definitely sense your negativity. You really need to get a grip - for his sake. 

Please let him know that all his forum friends are thinking of him. I really hope he recovers quickly. You will be amazed at their resilience - but you must give him time! Big hugs and kisses to your boy, Shane. My heart breaks for the little guy.

Kim


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> well i dont know what to do... i think we might put him down. he is suffering. he hasnt went to the bathroom all day..and they said he didnt go much when he stayed at the hospital last night. he jsut tried to take him out but he can;t even walk =\ my dog cant even walk. the slings we paid for are useless, since his bad leg is the front one, its hard to position the sling right.
> 
> i just don't see him being able to walk again...especially with the bandage twisting his foot this is ********


You need to take a deep breath. A DEEP breath. Your dog just had major surgery, how can you expect him to behave like a normal dog.

My dog Flora, after having her knee operated on, did not pee for 2 days. We had to take her into the vet's office and have her bladder manually expressed. You know what they told me? "It's normal." Flora also did not poop for 3 days. Guess what the vet told me? "It's normal." Medicines very often mess with a dog's body and changes things up for a little while.

Please, if you are genuinely considering putting him down give him to a rescue who can care for him. Shane is NOT, I repeat, NOT dying from his surgery. He is recovering. Recovery is hard. Give him a break and let him heal and show you that he can be the dog he once was if you just let him.

If he's having trouble getting up (Flora refused to get up for a whole day after her surgery) try looping a towel underneath his hips and help him up. I had to do this with Flora to get her moving as well as to assist her up and down two steps we have leading outside.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

i'd also like to add that i started asking for donations BEFORE he had any treatments. i made that vid on youtube before he had any...and as soon as we found out that he had cancer. but due to us expediting his treatment we wound up paying for it, before we could raise money.
also any donations we get will not cover surgery...they will help us with the next step.
seeing as shane had 7 tumors removed he obviously isnt in good shape..and i doubt surgery will be the answer...im really fearful the biopsy will come back saying he has grade 3, and needs palladia or masivet which costs 1000/month

also the board certified surgeon was really no help in answering our questions. he didnt have any opinion on if he got all of shane's paw tumor...and if he didn't that's not good.

what also worries me is that our primary vet saw a tumor that was bleeding in his ear, but the surgeon claims he and the oncologist dont see it(ik mass cell tumors shrink)
but im mostly concerned that y boy can't walk...he's thirsty, he's not hungry, and he hasn't gone to the bathroom

also he seems to have trouble chewing even small kibble or medicine =\


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> You need to take a deep breath. A DEEP breath. Your dog just had major surgery, how can you expect him to behave like a normal dog.
> 
> My dog Flora, after having her knee operated on, did not pee for 2 days. We had to take her into the vet's office and have her bladder manually expressed. You know what they told me? "It's normal." Flora also did not poop for 3 days. Guess what the vet told me? "It's normal." Medicines very often mess with a dog's body and changes things up for a little while.
> 
> ...


You really need to re-read this post - Kim gave you an excellent description of how many dogs behave post-operation. Give him time, please.

Don't jump to conclusions about what stage he is in. Live for the moment, and right now he needs love and tender loving care. 

If he only wants to drink, let him drink. Try every once and a while to give him some kibble, if he doesn't eat it, don't rush him. 

You do need to breath through this! Long, deep, calming breaths!

I hope Shane has a restful night. Give him a kiss from me.

Kim


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sending tons of healing thoughts and energy for Shane...

Almost 4 years ago my lab had a 5 gland mastectomy and hysterectomy...I was not prepared for what I saw when I picked her up. She was cut from her neck to her tail S curves all the way down. When I got her home we helped her up onto the sofa, that is where she wanted to be. She was in so much pain she laid there and shook for a week...the pain meds did not help her much. She was completely healed and her old self in two weeks. She is now 13 1/2 years old, still with us...and my joy! She is a tough old girl...

Please give Shane time to recover...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

AGAIN: 

*STOP FEEDING THE TROLL...... REALLY.*

This is far beyond where this should have ENDED. MODERATOR????


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Tuckers Mom said:


> AGAIN:
> 
> *STOP FEEDING THE TROLL...... REALLY.*
> 
> This is far beyond where this should have ENDED. MODERATOR????


I don't think he is a troll. I haven't seen evidence of that. He's been posting about Shane for sometime now, and if I remember correctly had a video of him and his tumors??

I hope I am not being naive here.

Kim


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Dreammom said:


> Sending tons of healing thoughts and energy for Shane...
> 
> Almost 4 years ago my lab had a 5 gland mastectomy and hysterectomy...I was not prepared for what I saw when I picked her up. She was cut from her neck to her tail S curves all the way down. When I got her home we helped her up onto the sofa, that is where she wanted to be. She was in so much pain she laid there and shook for a week...the pain meds did not help her much. She was completely healed and her old self in two weeks. She is now 13 1/2 years old, still with us...and my joy! She is a tough old girl...
> 
> Please give Shane time to recover...


what an inspiring post. hope your girl lives to be 20 plus!

and no im not a troll tucker's mom....i did have vids of shanes tumors thanks for remembering katie and paddy's mom. i've bee a member for a year besides.

if tucker would like i can upload shane now, with his pink bandage.....im sure he'd love that


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I really can't take this thread anymore. It's sad, appalling and downright irresponsible for the OP to come here looking for help and then get mad when perfectly good suggestions have been made. And then write about putting Shane down. Dammitt, my first golden, Paul, had cancer and surgery, and with 2 years of care cost us over $20K. I never asked for help and did EVERYTHING to help him survive, thrive and live a happy life. I can't believe someone would write "we might put him down" just 1 day after surgery. How f'd up crazy is that?! This is a place to come to help these doggies - not give up on them when they need us most.

If the OP can't/won't take care of Shane in his hour of need then please contact a rescue.

I join the list of members asking for this thread to be deleted. It's making me sick.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

i'm sitting here laying with shane like i have been for the past 6 plus hours.....how the **** am i nott atking care of him


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Great! Keep up the good work and stay positive. Be there for him. Love him. Take care of him and let him know that you won't give up on him. I would like to read actual updates about Shane and have the forum members give advice/encouragement, and leave the donation issue alone. And leave the putting him down language out of your posts. Everyone here wants to help you help Shane.

Post some pictures of the sweetie when you can.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i'm sitting here laying with shane like i have been for the past 6 plus hours.....how the **** am i nott atking care of him


I honestly was not going to post to this again. But - seriously, you really should take into consideration that there are a LOT of people here, including kids and families, who really don't appreciate even the intimation of foul language that peppers every one of your posts. Being a bit less profane might go a long way towards people wanting to help you... 
There are also a LOT of people here who have had sick - very sick - dogs that they have cared for under the worst of circumstances, and they've not come here acting like they are _entitled _to financial support from people who do not even know them, let alone from people that they are rude to.

Your attitude _deeply _affects your dog. At the very least, try improving it for him.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

if you are insinuating my dog is sick because of me...well that is very sad and innaccurrate. i have been sitting here saying positive things to my boy, and we have always raised him properly.

you would be offended too, if people said you looked lie a teenage boy, called you kid, and insulted you intelligence, and attitude towards your sick dog....

anyway, i dont want this thread to be closed...i dont have any hate towards you guys, and i know you guys care about both of us...and i need your support.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> he is my first dog. we are very close. i just am so sad, i am pretty much talking out of my ass...i would never put him down, but i just dont know if he will recover...i jsut love him so much


I understand how much you must love him, my childhood pet passed away when I was 20 and to this day I miss her and love her dearly. 

If I could have had another second or minute or hour with her I would give up everything I have to see her again. Putting her down was devastating and 5 years later it causes me heart ache to think about her. 

Love Shane, pet him, feed him his favorite things, carry him in your arms to where ever he wants to go. Lay with him and just talk to him, lend him your strength. YOU have to be strong for him, you say you're an adult then prove it to your friend and be his best friend as I'm sure he would have been for you. 

Surgery's are hard, the recoveries can be exhausting both physically and emotionally, but believe me when I tell you that you need to make every second count with him. He needs you, and if it where the other way around Shane would carry you on his back a hundred miles to help you, and his dedication and love would be without falter. 

When Zedd was in the hospital just before Christmas and almost died I spent hours and hours sitting with him, talking to him, loving him. I didn't cry around him, well maybe for a second here or there when something beautiful would happen, but I sang to him and made sure he knew that no one in this world was giving up on him. My vet didn't think he was going to make it, and it was our love that brought him back.

You need to be a stalwart guardian and give your boy what he needs, keep your chin up and amazing things can happen.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> I understand how much you must love him, my childhood pet passed away when I was 20 and to this day I miss her and love her dearly.
> 
> If I could have had another second or minute or hour with her I would give up everything I have to see her again. Putting her down was devastating and 5 years later it causes me heart ache to think about her.
> 
> ...


thanks, it's tough. when the vet tech brought him into us it was heartbreaking. panting HARD, and couldnt stand up..whole body shaved...his beautiful coat gone.
it's jsut hard with the leg being bad, it makes taking care of him tough. i dont want to lift him and tear his stitches apart. e set up newspaper i nthe house...hopefully he will pee there. i jsut hope he doesnt lose his housetrainin


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

If you're worried about stitches and he's that weak wrap him up in a large towel or blanket somewhat tightly, almost like swaddling, then move him. It'll keep his limbs from stretching out from his body and pulling on the incisions and stitches. I would try NOT to move him too much for the first few days, but taking him out every 4-5 hours for a potty break should be ok. If he needs help peeing try and help him support his front while he does his business. 

You need to for sure stop worrying about things like house training, if he does have some boo-boos after he's feeling better it's all fixable and most dogs don't revert that quickly. Keep in mind if he's not peeing or pooing in side that he may not be comfortable doing so especially if he's gotten in trouble for it as a pup! Rowan won't pee inside for the life of him unless he totally loses control, then it's usually on my carpets. So do try and take him outside carefully a few times a day especially first thing and before bed! 

Like I said, keep your chin up, it'll get better.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> If you're worried about stitches and he's that weak wrap him up in a large towel or blanket somewhat tightly, almost like swaddling, then move him. It'll keep his limbs from stretching out from his body and pulling on the incisions and stitches. I would try NOT to move him too much for the first few days, but taking him out every 4-5 hours for a potty break should be ok. If he needs help peeing try and help him support his front while he does his business.
> 
> You need to for sure stop worrying about things like house training, if he does have some boo-boos after he's feeling better it's all fixable and most dogs don't revert that quickly. Keep in mind if he's not peeing or pooing in side that he may not be comfortable doing so especially if he's gotten in trouble for it as a pup! Rowan won't pee inside for the life of him unless he totally loses control, then it's usually on my carpets. So do try and take him outside carefully a few times a day especially first thing and before bed!
> 
> Like I said, keep your chin up, it'll get better.


thanks..idk if he was in pain but he was laying here for a while, then jumped up, and now his leg shook(but i touched it and it stopped)

idk..im having trouble transporting him. my dad and i tried together. we got slings from the vet so kind of like towels, but they have handles also..we put one in the back and one in the front..but the problem is that the way the slings are designed it's hard to get them directly under his front legs....he also doesn't want to walk.

also i keep staring at his stiches. i see red around them..idk if that was there when we brought him up

and idk if this is normal? but on a lot of his stitches at the end of the incision there is a lump..im hoping that's the way he tied his skin, and tumors.

we will see how tomorrow is...i will not force him to eat or pee or poop for now...but i am still worried about all those things.
-dave


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure Shane looks and acts like he is in rough shape given the extent of the surgery, it is totally normal this soon after fairly major surgery. It is totally normal for him to not want to walk, not want to potty, not want to eat. Every day he will be a little better. Give him time to recover, he will improve. 

I think it is really sad that you jump to thinking you may have to put him down when it has only been a day since surgery. Recovery will make weeks, maybe even months before he is back to his normal self, and none of that would be a reason to put him to sleep.

Throw that thought out of your head and just give him time to heal - again weeks and maybe months for full recovery. If you had a large part of your foot removed you would not be walking on it either, he will walk again once it is healed and doesn't hurt anymore.

This is my dog Robbie the day after knee surgery, he didn't use that leg for weeks after surgery, and the fur took a long time to grow back. The next picture is Robbie a few months after surgery. It took him months, but he did fully recover.

Give Shane time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I get that this is a very hard time for you but you are not doing yourself or your manhood/womanhood any good. You are acting and batting at people like a little spoiled kid, and that's got to stop. Your misunderstandings and throwing punches at people who have faced what you are facing once or more than once is not showing any maturity at all. I think it was very caring and decent of PG to make a donation in honor of your boy to a fund that helps everyone and especially since you've been so awful to her.

I think that she and the rest of us here get that you are going through a very hard time, you are young and not equipped with the kind of toughening and life experiences we have to help us cope, and as a majority, we are forgiving a lot of bad attitude, bad behavior, bad words knowing where it is stemming from.

I do hope that Shane gets better and that you use this experience also to help you grow as a person. When that happens, I'll know because you'll come back to this thread, look it over, and update it with an apology to a number of members here. Yes this is about your dog, but it's also about grace under pressure, growing up, and a deeper understanding of life and all that idea entails.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How is Shane this morning? It's tough seeing your dog so compromised. I've been through a few things with my Daisy that nearly brought me to my knees. It's so hard to see beyond the moment sometimes. 

Mylissyk is right. Potty habits change drastically immediately after surgery, and eating habits also. I hope her pictures of Robbie help you see past this. Thanks for posting those, Mylissyk...very motivational. 

This is a very difficult time for both of you, you and Shane need time. Someday (soon!) you'll look back on this and be so relieved to be on the other side.

I apologize, I haven't been keeping up with Shane's story, I only know bits and pieces. Is this Shane's first surgery?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping you and Shane are doing better this morning. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Shane a hug from us.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Hoping you and Shane are doing better this morning. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Shane a hug from us.


shane's doing really awful. still not putting weight on the front leg, and hopping around on three legs(when he even gets up from laying down) he lays down most of the time now, and makes a groan noise when he moves around.

also we noticed there is a small tumor under his right arm that we told the tumor to remove...and he didn;t....so basically all this pain for shane was for nothing since the surgeon didn't even remove everything we told him about.shane looks so bad right now, and we stil lcan't get him outside of the house to go the bathroom....he can't walk any better ,and maybe worse today than he did yesterday..doesnt wanna use that leg at all.

UGH

if i ever have another dog with cancer, im not gonna treat it. just let t live out its life.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You may've asid it already, but what pain meds is Shane on?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Shane is having post-op pain; but dogs generally recover quickly and it will be that way for Shane too. You seem to be extremely unhappy with the vet that you chose; but fixing a dog with cancer isn't like fixing your car. You have to trust the knowledge of a trained professional. 

When you bring a dog into your life it is like getting married - for better or worse, in sickness or in health. Hang in there for Shane.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We wish Shane all the best and hope he starts to feel better real soon. Bless you and your family for doing everything you can for your guy. You all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

i dont like him, but supposedly he's the best there is so we went to him.
we managed to get shane outside, and he would not go to the bathroom. he also throws up when we give him water.
the vet said to bring him in, and readmit him to the hospital....but we want him to be home with us..the vet is gonna charge a fortune to admit him...and i dont think they can do much. only thing they do is get angry with our questions and act stupidly.

should we just keep him home with us..from what im seeing these things are normal after surgery?

vet also claims the leg wil ltake 3-4 weeks to heal..although when we asked him how long it would take in his office, and if leaving him at the hospital for 7 days at a buck a night would help he ''didnt know''

but yeah vomiting after drinking water...and now that we got him out still not going to bathroom...
and we want to keep him home

thoughts?

i know iw as being hypothetical before...but i am having thoughts of putting him down...about 20 percent of me wants to and 80 percent doesn;t..i just feel we ruined him..he looks awful now =(


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i dont like him, but supposedly he's the ebst there is so we went to him.
> we managed to get shane outside, and he would not go to the bathroom. he also throws up when we give him water.
> the vet said to bring him in, and readmit him to the hospital....but we want him to be home with us..the vet is gonna charge a fortune to admit him...and i dont think they can do much.
> 
> ...


thank god this posted..my internet went out...and i thought it was lost.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be concerned about dehydration if he's unable to keep water down. He may need some IV fluids.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

If he hasn't eaten or been able to drink and keep water down he may not have to go. He may actually be dehydrated and need fluids. He had major surgery and everyone respond differently and at their own pace. You cannot compare his reactions and recovery with any other dog, so please stop beating yourself up about this. If he continues to vomit I would definitely take him in for fluids and to make he is just experiencing the after effects of surgery and maybe a little shock to his system.

Give Shane a chance to heal and recover, after everything you've been through don't give up on him now. Stay positive and encouraging, he needs you right now more then ever to just be "positive" for him. You can make it through this, just keep a happy picture in your head of the two of you playing his favorite game this summer. You can do and so can Shane.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Muddypaws said:


> If he hasn't eaten or been able to drink and keep water down he may not have to go. He may actually be dehydrated and need fluids. He had major surgery and everyone respond differently and at their own pace. You cannot compare his reactions and recovery with any other dog, so please stop beating yourself up about this. If he continues to vomit I would definitely take him in for fluids and to make he is just experiencing the after effects of surgery and maybe a little shock to his system.
> 
> Give Shane a chance to heal and recover, after everything you've been through don't give up on him now. Stay positive and encouraging, he needs you right now more then ever to just be "positive" for him. You can make it through this, just keep a happy picture in your head of the two of you playing his favorite game this summer. You can do and so can Shane.


yeah, im gonna give hm some more time at home before dragging him back there. when we picked him up from there his mouth was dirty...apparently they didnt wipe him after feeding(they gave him some wet purine ed crap..not his usual grain free diet...that could play a part in it, but he was just there for one day.)


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> yeah, im gonna give hm some more time at home before dragging him back there. when we picked him up from there his mouth was dirty...apparently they didnt wipe him after feeding(they gave him some wet purine ed crap..not his usual grain free diet...that could play a part in it, but he was just there for one day.)


Just make sure he doesn't get too dehydrated.

PS: we took the dogs in for their yearlies today. We saw Dr. Carter, she was very good with them and very nice and easy to talk too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The poor dog is only 48 hours post-op. You are not going to get instant gratification, this is going to take some time.
You really need to either give him a chance and quit expecting so much, or, get him back to the vet where he'll receive proper care. 
Stop disrespecting the veterinarian, and listen to what he's told you - your anger and bitterness at seemingly _every_one is not good for you OR your dog.
Try giving him a little sodium free chicken broth, and a little bit of scrambled egg. He cannot be expected to even _want _to eat much, so offering small amounts to him, frequently, is best. He needs time to eliminate all of the anesthesia from his body, and to gain his strength so he can begin to heal.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Aye keep a close eye on the vomiting, dehydration can be a problem for him. If you do take him in and don't want to admit him they might be kind enough to give him some anti-nausea pills and show you how to give him fluids like they did with my Zedd. 

To check and see if he is dehydrated pinch the skin between his shoulder blades - get a good amount of it - and if it stays up like a tent then he's dehydrated and should be seen by a vet. It should bounce back to normal within seconds, if it takes much longer than that I would be worried. 

Also if you're giving him really really cold water like ice water it can cause vomiting so try giving him some closer to room temperature. 

I'm not a vet though! This is just from my own experience, if Shane isn't looking well or seems more lethargic than yesterday I would take him to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> Aye keep a close eye on the vomiting, dehydration can be a problem for him. If you do take him in and don't want to admit him they might be kind enough to give him some anti-nausea pills and show you how to give him fluids like they did with my Zedd.
> 
> To check and see if he is dehydrated pinch the skin between his shoulder blades - get a good amount of it - and if it stays up like a tent then he's dehydrated and should be seen by a vet. It should bounce back to normal within seconds, if it takes much longer than that I would be worried.
> 
> ...


i will do the test on shane to see if he;s dehydrated. he drinks a lot but throws up a lil..so im sure he's getting a good amount down. it's hard to know what is normal or not normal, and i appreciate posts like yours that dont make me feel like a bad owner by asking these things, and venting.

it's better t ask stupid questions than to ignore any thing i am concerned with.

to muddypaws..that's awesome hahaha. i think ill just go with dr fanders!
honestly the whole crew at cream ridge was amazing...they were so much more concerned..and at least appearance wise knowledgable, than the specialists.

at pointgold..i was not disrespecting the vet..his bedside manner was not too good..stop disrespecting me...and making me feel lie a horrible owner...you have ia lot to learn in the manners department....and yes i do realize i have been rude to you as well...but that does not exempt your behavior....if you are not happy with this thread yo d ont have to look here.!

to the person asking what meds shane is on...he is on
cephalexin 2 pills twice aday 
tramadol 1.5 pills up to 3 times a day as needed for pain(we've been giving him the full 3 doses..
deramax half tab once a day
fentanyl patch 75 mg...but the patch isnt sticking to him properly(wasn't when we picked him up either)
we bought some safepaw deicer so we can bring shane into the backyard...if he doesnt go to the bathroom there, then we know there's a problem.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> i will do the test on shane to see if he;s dehydrated. he drinks a lot but throws up a lil..so im sure he's getting a good amount down. it's hard to know what is normal or not normal, and i appreciate posts like yours that dont make me feel like a bad owner by asking these things, and venting.
> 
> it's better t ask stupid questions than to ignore any thing i am concerned with.
> 
> ...


Seriously, you need to lose your attitude. At this point, all I care about is your dog. So, I'll continue to offer suggestions, and you can take them or leave them. I really do not care what you think. 
Do NOT let that dog drink a lot all at once - that is why he throws it up. Offer him small amounts, frequently. Make sure it is not cold. Try broth, there is at least some nutrition. Scramble some eggs, give him little bits at a time, frequently. 
If you don't want to take my advice, fine. I hope that your dog recovers in spite of your attitude, my guess being that the vet probably didn't love it, either.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We need to stop with the back and forth and concentrate on Shane.

RC, focus on Shane! 

I agree with frequent small amounts of water. He's going to be fine without food for awhile, he can go days without eating and be just fine. If he's not eating, he's not going to poop, don't worry about that right now. He does need water though. Maybe give him a cup of water every hour and see if he keeps it down.

Shane is still feeling the effects of the anesthesia, he's not himself. And I'm quite sure he's very uncomfortable physically. If he doesn't perk up in the next couple of days, I would take him back to the vet for a checkup. 

It may be a week or two before he starts using that foot again. Let him pamper himself, he knows what he can and can't do, let him be your guide. Let him rest, let him sleep and for god's sake don't miss a single dose of his pain meds, he needs those right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rctriplefresh*

Rctriplefresh

I remember when our Tucker was neutuered and we brought him home they told us to offer him only a small amount of water that first night and a very small amount of food.

Are Shane's gums Pink? If you press your finger on his gums, does it come back to pink or are they very pale? If they are very pale that is bad-he could be dehydrated and get him back to the vet-they may need to give him IV fluids.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When Flora had a fentanyl patch it also did not stay on too well. When I took her in to have her bladder expressed (as I stated earlier Flora did not pee for 2 days straight after her surgery, PERFECTLY NORMAL) I informed the vet her patch was not staying on too well and she re-glued it. It still didn't stick so well.

Give Shane a lot of love. My dog Flora hardly moved for a whole week after her surgery. She made a lot of groaning noises and was very unhappy and pathetic looking. She ate and drank little. It did not mean she was dying. She was just a lot more sensitive than other dogs. Perhaps Shane is sensitive too. Simply because he is not walking right now and not eating and drinking like a normal dog doesn't mean that he's a lost cause.

He is HEALING. Please, I beg of you, stop being so darn negative about everything. The world is not evil, your vet is not evil, and Shane is not dying. Just chill out, drink a beer, and relax.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, and this is not the time to think about putting him down. You are both miserable, keep those thoughts at bay for now. I've been in your shoes (different illness) but I understand where your head is on this. Don't give up too soon. And now is too soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I was in veterinary school, there was an acronym: SSSS which translated into sick sheep seldom survive. It had a lot to do with how sheep handle stress. As a veterinarian, I have seen some goldens do the same. Goldens can be very sensitive and not do well with stress as encountered with surgery. Sounds like he has good pain meds some of which might make him more lethargic and less willing to move. As everyone else has said, don't let him inhale his water... give him sips, you can also give him ice chips. Back in 1996, one of my dogs had a semilunar hemimandibulectomy(part of her lower jaw removed). The recovery was so awful, I questioned doing the procedure in the first place. She lived another 5 1/2 years, so I guess it was the right decision. Hang in there.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My recommendation for IV fluids... if he isn't able to keep water down, he needs them IV.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Please don't give up on Shane. I've been in your shoes. WIth another illness, but some stuff happening. 
Guess how old I was??? I was only 16! I was left home with my sick and dying dog. A vet who wanted to wait on her surgery. And parents who were believe the vet. I took charge (with help) and got Tessa her surgery. I did lose her, but at least her finally days were not in extreme pain. 
I will tell you the eating and not wanting to get up is NORMAL!!! Tessa didn't eat her food right away. She didn't eat her kibble for a few days. She was on canned food because she wouldn't eat anything else. Tessa didn't want to get up. She was in to much pain. It's all NORMAL!
I'm sorry your going through this, but please know I understand what your going through. If you need to talk PM and I'm in the chat room tongiht for awhile. And please know that BOTH you and Shane are in my prayers!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a random thought - i'm not a vet, but I am med student. All of the drugs on his list can cause nausea of vomiting in a person, more so in combination. May be worth just phoning the vet and they could prescribe an anti-nausea. It makes such a difference in humans, but I don't know in dogs. 

When you break the nausea cycle, people tend to bounce back much faster. Makes you feel like moving and eating. I'm sure most of you have experienced some form of nausea before.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cephalexin can cause nausea too, it did with Daisy. Especially if he's not eating.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

You are getting excellent advise here. Please don't get defensive and take it in the spirit (to help Shane) that it is given. You are getting advice from some very knowledgable breeders, veterinarians and people who have been right where you are now. It is so hard not being able to make the "hurt" go away for Shane but he is only experiencing what any person or dog feels after major surgery.

Did you know that after major surgery your kidneys stop functioning? It can take a few days for them to "start-up" again and anesthesia effects everyone differently. It can stay in your system for weeks. Shane will feel better with time and get stronger with time. Give yourself a break, you did everything you could and now you have to give Shane time to regain his strength and begin to heal. Take a deep breath and relax. You have a great support group here and so does Shane.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> Cephalexin can cause nausea too, it did with Daisy. Especially if he's not eating.


thanks everyone for the posts. it's just so hard to know what is normal pain, and what warrants putting shane down. i made a video of him right now, and yo ucan see how bad he looks(and you cant even see half of his incisions or how he can't walk) he wont stop shaking.

the vid has my email for donations. i know people on this site made it perfectly clear that they do not want to donate, but i am psoting this on my main youtube...so please disregard that part.
but yeah...i'd have to think he;d be happier put down...i won't do anything until you guys watch the vid...and of course we will wait out his recovery.

but this is something i think i might consider =\
he had the surgery thursday the 10th
the twitching in this vid has been going on for days
please watch the whole things as i get better cam angles at diff parts.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there any chance the twitch might be a shiver? Have you tried putting a warm blanket on him?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have watched your video - and yes it is heartbreaking BUT hang in there! There is no way you could have prepared yourself for this, but you need to understand that Shane can get better and he will! and he needs your help. I think his shaking/shivering is pain related - he has had a lot of surgery. Cover him up with a blanket, when a dog/human is in pain they have a hard time controlling their body temperature so covering him with a blanket could give his body one less thing to work on- and pain is exhausting - so let him sleep. If he is drinking water - that is a good thing- just a little at a time! Get him some canned food, or soak his kibble and make a 'watery soup' out of it - if he will take it, only a 1/4 cup every hour or so. The first few days after a surgery are tough, very tough, the anesthesia and medications they have to give are hard on a dogs system, even the pain medication is hard on their systems, but dogs are tough, unbelievably tough - Shane has not given up - don't give up on him. 
Don't worry too much about his not going to the bathroom - I have had healthy (foster) dogs not bathroom for several days from the 'shock'/stress of being rescued with no side effects - I don't know how they do it but they do.
Hang in there, Shane needs you!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Your dog had major surgery two days ago. Give him time. His body is recovering. He does not appear to be suffering based on what I see in the video.

You already described an improvement in that you got him to go pee.

I suspect another five days from now, things will look dramatically different.

Good luck. Wishing Shane a speedy, uneventful recovery!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope Shane gets better. 

I choose not to comment much beyond this post because I think your getting good advice. You really have to decide to hang in with him and not default to the negative. By deciding to give him care -- you also have to also change your mindset to positive. It is hard - but really you need to help him fight.

Helping a sick dog is hard - but a blessing in that it makes us better people. I really hope Shane gets better and lives a longer life. 

As mentioned to you I think you need to think about what you post and what your trying to get out of your posts. Are you seeking advice or expecting a group of people who would do anything for the pups they own to not give into the negative? Everyone on this forum wants what is best for your pup. It's up to you to give him the positive environment to thrive in and the time to recover. 

He is sick - it takes time . . . you need to deal with that aspect as well. I pray for Shane and that he is given the time to recover, the positive environment he needs is up to you . . . that positive environment - even in his discomfort - helps him heal.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry that you are dealing with this, i love his name, my son shane died in 1998, gods gift it means.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Chelseanr said:


> Is there any chance the twitch might be a shiver? Have you tried putting a warm blanket on him?


 
Two days post op :no:... He's _cold._ This is not a seizure. The anesthesia and pain meds are affecting his ability to regulate his body temperature. Give him some time...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely not a seizure. Try a blanket, yes.

Is it possible to take his cone off while you're there with him? Sometimes dogs get very disoriented with the cone and I've seen with Daisy, it definitely can affect behavior. 

That was a hard video to watch, Shane is definitely having a rough time. And I'm sure your heart is breaking. Even after watching the video though, I still don't think it's time for you to make the decision to put him down. He's been through a lot, those were some very invasive procedures in surgery, his body is in shock (*another reason to try the blanket*). I think you need to put the PTS thought out of your mind for now. Give him a couple of weeks and then re-evaluate. But for now, focus on coaxing him along. Stay close to him, talk to him, try some of his favorite foods (cottage cheese or yogurt maybe?). 

I know you don't want to go through this, and you don't want Shane to hurt like this ... but this is where you are now. You need to pull yourself up by the bootstraps and go the distance. 

He did pee, that's fantastic. That means his body is working for him. It's okay if he didn't empty completely the first time, Daisy does that sometimes too. Not sure what it means, but it's not a sign of trouble or blockage or anything like that, it's a dog thing : 

Shane has that awful incision on his back, his front leg is probably useless to him. He's just a sad boy right now. Except for the necessary potty breaks, he needs to rest and sleep. Every day you put behind you is one day closer to having him back. This must feel like a freakin marathon to you right now but hang on. And do stay here for support for yourself, that is so important right now. When you feel like you can't think anymore, we'll think for you. k?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. It is heartbreaking seeing him in this state. I am sending Shane and you much strength to get through the healing process. Please give him many kisses from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Praying for Shane.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

As others have said, give it plenty of time. Gonna take sometime to bounce back from all that. And do try a blanket, he just looks cold to me. I do hope he perks up soon.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww poor Shane...Can you put a big old comforter or something on the floor for him, a soft place to sleep? Also, I will probably get yelled at for this but the e- collar...ummm, none of my dogs tolerated one well. They would not move when they had them on. I know they need it at certain times, but when you are there with him take it off - when you take him out to pee, take it off. It could make a big difference.

I understand how frightened and upset you are, I told you about my lab...she was gutted like a fish and I was in no way prepared for that. I was angry with my Vet, frustrated, frightened and in tears most of that first week. Dream just laid there and trembled, I did not need the e-collar, she couldn't move well enough to even get at her incision... but she did recover and was fine in 2 weeks.

Sending more healing thoughts and energy to you and Shane.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Does Shane have a bed? Please get him on a comfy surface and wrap him in a nice warm blanket..

It looks like he's shivering, he could be having trouble regulating his body temperature so just help him out there.. He must be very uncomfortable that way - sort of like when you have a high fever and want to wrap yourself up and go to bed..

Will keep you and Shane in my prayers, hang in there for him and try your best to keep him comfortable as he recovers.. Its a long road but its well worth it!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Shane in our prayers. Hope today is a better day.

My Tasha had a lump removed from her paw and had it wrapped the same way Shane does. That is all she had done and it did take some time for her to use it again and to feel better from the anesethia. She did walk normally again. Shane had a much more complicated surgery and it will take time. Hang in there! Give your boy a big hug and kiss from us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rc*

RC

I agree with many suggestions here-can you give Shane something soft to lay on like a comforter, or a large dog bed.
Did they send him home with pain meds?
Ask the vet if you can put a clean blanket or sheet on him for warmth.

I believe he will get better as time goes on.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

this thread has run it's course, please create a new thread to keep us upto date on Shane's progress 

please also take the time to become reacquainted with the Registration Agreement agreed upon when joining the forum 

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ
2. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members shall refrain from the use of vulgar language and obscenities. – We recognize no individual word used, in and of itself, can constitute a moral evil alone but rather it’s when words are assembled into sentences that form ideas that it has the potential to become truly offensive and vulgar. However certain individual words are nevertheless considered highly offensive to the majority of the English language speakers and in recognition of this fact, a small list of those words are maintained and that can be only accessed by the moderators, and will be used to identify and assist in keeping those highly offensive words from appearing on the forum. Keep in mind that many words which are usually quite innocent, can also be used in a vulgar fashion. Thus many individual words not contained on the list per se will have to be assessed as to their offensive nature by actual usage.


----------

